# R31 Drift build (help)



## Proudy (Feb 27, 2013)

So i am interested in building a track only drift car, my neighbor has offered his R31 (think its executive) for $500, its got a RB30E and is an auto.

I will explain my plans and would love for you to post your opinions/suggestions 



The diff i will buy a mini spool for (to lock the diff).

I will convert it to a manual but unsure of what model gearbox.

Originally i was going to spend the $$ to throw a RB25DET into it but i have heard about the RB25/30DET builds (rb25det header with rb30e bottom end) and i think i might have a go at it, wondering what turbo, pistons, etc. i will need and what ecu i will need to run it, or chip, etc. and would it be suitable to bore out the bottom end (just reminding everyone i am a complete newbie with all of this).

I was looking at some coil overs and another newbie question while I'm at it is can you adjust the camber with all coil overs or just some? (I'm thinking of buying s13 type of coil overs and modifying the body to fit).

most drift pig cars i see seem to have spacers between the hubs and rims (just a guess because of how far the wheels stick out) and thinking this would be a great idea because it seems like it would make the car less likely to want to flip (not quite sure how to put it).

This car will be used for drift only purposes and by no means at all do i care about the looks 

That's all i can think of in a nutshell
Thanks in advance for every ones input !


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

your in oz or nz?


----------

